# Is this speeding?



## The_Traveler (Feb 22, 2016)

I drove back from near Albany, NY to my home in Maryland and the traffic moved along quite quickly - the average while actually moving was 68 mph and the first part of the trip was on secondary roads.

I don't remember when I actually went as fast as the *max speed* indicates; that might have been while I was passing someone.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 22, 2016)

754 meters an hour?  Nooooo... I don't think that qualifies as speeding.


----------



## robbins.photo (Feb 22, 2016)

tirediron said:


> 754 meters an hour?  Nooooo... I don't think that qualifies as speeding.



Didn't Lew's Yugo make the Kessel run in less than 12 parsecs?


----------



## Designer (Feb 22, 2016)

Just above crawling speed, according to a unit conversion.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 22, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > 754 meters an hour?  Nooooo... I don't think that qualifies as speeding.
> ...


 That was back when the rubber-band was new!


----------



## robbins.photo (Feb 22, 2016)

tirediron said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > tirediron said:
> ...



If we had known then the sort of atrocities that would eventually be committed with post-it notes, we would have left well enough alone...


----------



## The_Traveler (Feb 22, 2016)

Since the other speeds in the other panels are in *miles per hour*, I thought this one would be the same.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 22, 2016)

In all seriousness, Lew, I've never seen "miles per hour" abbreviated to "mh".


----------



## Designer (Feb 22, 2016)

So even if was a "misprint" and the instrument manufacturer meant to write "kilometers/hour", then:





Yes, I'd say that was indeed speeding.  Not many cars can go that fast, but if yours does, then congratulations!

Could be a misplaced decimal point.


----------



## unpopular (Feb 22, 2016)

There should be a way to calculate the maximum amount of time which Lew traveled at around maximum speed in order to get an average moving speed of 68mph.

If anyone wants to pick up the challenge, let's assume his GPS records a sample every second and he did not drive under 30mph for more than 10% of the recorded moving time.


----------



## The_Traveler (Feb 22, 2016)

other factoids of some interest.
336 miles on 9.5 gals of regular in rented Ford Focus.
regular gas is as low as $1.51 in some areas on NYC.
Tolls were way more than gas.
I drove to Queens for an errand on Saturday and, if not for the GPS,  would still be trying to find my way out.

Audis are very popular in Westchester County; driving away from toll station (sign cautions that 65 is max speed) I was overtaken by a black Audi R8.  It was even with me for about 100 feet at 65 mph going thrugh the toll arch and then just pulled away like I was stopped. 
My next life I will be rich and handsome.


----------



## snowbear (Feb 22, 2016)

I'm having my truck's speedometer changed to furlongs per fortnight - I like living on the edge.


----------



## The_Traveler (Feb 22, 2016)

I've sent this image to Garmin.


----------



## unpopular (Feb 22, 2016)

snowbear said:


> I'm having my truck's speedometer changed to furlongs per fortnight - I like living on the edge.



Fractions of the speed of light in scientific notation.

I can't drive 8.12 x 10^-8


----------



## snowbear (Feb 22, 2016)

. ..or 80.6667 ft/s


----------



## tirediron (Feb 22, 2016)

The_Traveler said:


> I've sent this image to Garmin.


If that is actually the way it indicates MPH, then it's a perfectly "normal" anomaly.  GPSessesssssss do this occasionally when a fix doesn't compute properly and the unit thinks it's a long way from where it is, and then corrects on the next on.  I had one spectacular one on my old Garmin hand-held GPSr that took me from Victoria to east of Newfoundland and back in less than a minute...  unfortunately, it couldn't calculate the speed.


----------



## snowbear (Feb 22, 2016)

GPS receivers are fundamentally stopwatches on steroids.


----------



## unpopular (Feb 22, 2016)

I forgot all the details, but I calculated that a friend of a friend had the equivalent energy output of several nuclear power plants on their bicycle according to GPS.

I suggested that he alone could solve the energy crisis.


----------



## Parker219 (Feb 22, 2016)

I checked my Garmin,  sure enough thats how they abbreviate Miles Per Hour...


----------



## unpopular (Feb 22, 2016)

so ... 112mph, huh?


----------



## Parker219 (Feb 22, 2016)

^ I think mines busted like Lews....it should be at least 125.


----------

